

How Apple took nine weeks to arbitrarily reject our app - EvilTrout
http://blog.forumwarz.com/2011/02/01/irejected-how-apple-took-nine-weeks-to-arbitrarily-reject-our-app/

======
kbutler
This was a made-to-be-rejected-and-whined-about app:

"We built an iPhone game in just under two days and submitted it to Apple for
approval. The concept was a little iffy, but we figured it was worth the
gamble. If nothing else, it could attract some attention to our web RPG,
Forumwarz."

Mission...accomplished.

For what it's worth, anyone reading the introduction to the 9/2010 app store
guidelines would expect the rejection:

[http://stadium.weblogsinc.com/engadget/files/app-store-
guide...](http://stadium.weblogsinc.com/engadget/files/app-store-
guidelines.pdf)

* We have over 250,000 apps in the App Store. We don't need any more Fart apps. If your app doesn't do something useful or provide some form of lasting entertainment, it may not be accepted

* If your App looks like it was cobbled together in a few days, or you're trying to get your ﬁrst practice App into the store to impress your friends, please brace yourself for rejection. We have lots of serious developers who don't want their quality Apps to be surrounded by amateur hour.

* If your app is rejected, we have a Review Board that you can appeal to. If you run to the press and trash us, it never helps.

kb

~~~
cheald
While I can buy that, it's still a little ludicrous that it took nine weeks
for them to say "Remove this and it's okay, no, wait, nevermind, banleeted."
You'd think that if it was as cut and dried as "We don't need any more fart
apps" that you could reject it with about 45 seconds of review.

------
mc32
Their own pre-emptive attempt at exculpation "So you’re upset that Apple
wouldn’t approve your money-grubbing stupid idea?" is pretty much my
sentiment.

Come back when you have a legit gripe. Just because others get away with
something is no reason you should get away with same. "Hey, officer, I saw
other people speeding too and you didn't cite them, not fair!"

~~~
EvilTrout
We weren't upset because other people got away with something. In fact, I
don't think anyone has created a remotely similar app.

We were upset because it demonstrates that Apple can effectively make up
reasons to block your app when none previously exist.

Moreover, it shows they clearly have no sense of humor.

~~~
fookyong
Isn't this basically covered in every legal agreement since time began?

"Apple reserves the right to refuse..."

I'll bet there's a line in the developer agreement to that effect. A catch-all
defense used at times like this. Shouldn't come as any surprise.

~~~
EvilTrout
I don't disagree.

But I offer this thought: do you feel like you might tell your kids or
grandkids that you remember a time when any of your friends could try out the
software your created on their own devices? When anyone had the ability to do
whatever they wanted with their devices, without having to agree to a license
agreement first?

~~~
loewenskind
>when any of your friends could try out the software your created on their own
devices?

You can do this with the iPhone right now so long as "your friends" doesn't
include all iOS owners.

------
pagliara
The idea was worth the try, but I'm not surprised it was rejected.

As an iOS developer myself, I respect Apple's power to police the app store as
they see fit. It's their platform and they have every right to set the
precedent on what content is allowable. Approving your app would spawn
numerous clones and obviously Apple doesn't agree with your utilization of in-
app purchases.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Yes, how dare you draw attention to how people spend realmonies for digital
goods with basically no replication costs.

 _Cough_. Time to go listen to some MP3's, maybe buy a copy of a free-to-air
show I've already seen.

------
solipsist
> _Even if your App is built in accordance to every policy, Apple can still
> reject it._

I think we reached this conclusion a while back. While many developers may
consider it unfair, I should point out that I have never seen a non-gimmicky,
high-quality, and polished app face this same predicament of arbitrarily
getting rejected. These types of things just don't happen to those stellar
apps that have been through a long development process (unlike the one
mentioned in this article).

The truth is that arbitrary rejections aren't so arbitrary. You won't see an
app like Doodle Jump be rejected, but you may see it happen to a fart app.
While Apple doesn't necessarily point out the particular reasons of a
rejection every time, most of us can agree that there is a clear distinction
between those that are arbitrarily rejected and those that aren't. This goes
to show that there is some reasoning behind Apple's decisions.

People need to realize this and understand that there is probably a pretty
good reason why their app got rejected - even if Apple doesn't point it out
for them.

~~~
terinjokes
> _I should point out that I have never seen a non-gimmicky, high-quality, and
> polished app face this same predicament of arbitrarily getting rejected._

Walk over here with me, and I can introduce you to the fine folks at a small
company called "Sony"

~~~
ghshephard
"arbitrarily" - Anybody like Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, WSJ realizes that selling
content on the iPad platform (now that the platform is popular) is going to
require them to play ball with Apple.

------
ireadzalot
Didn't Apple say something along the line of "No more fart apps anymore" when
they updated their App store approval guidelines last time around?

------
jbanko
So you’re upset that Apple wouldn’t approve your money-grubbing stupid idea?
Give me a break.

------
nickpp
I don't know about you, but I am _glad_ that POS "app" got rejected. There is
enough crap out there already.

------
ebaysucks
I LOVE the idea behind this app!

If released, there's a small chance it could become a running joke, especially
if you'd promise to donate 50% of profits to charity or something. (Maybe
iDonate would be accepted?)

~~~
terinjokes
Although I see the cheese of sarcasm in your statement, but AFAIK, official
Apple App Store policy (this time, written down), is that you can't have a
"donation" application. Which is why you don't see a "Give to the American Red
Cross" or what have you application.

~~~
ebaysucks
I didn't know about the no-donations policy, thanks.

I also really meant what I said about a donations game, it would work in a
society where everybody wants the world to know about the good things they do
in private.

------
SoftwareMaven
Luckily, there is a great alternative out there selling just as well as iOS.

~~~
bkaid
That users spend a fraction of the money on. Which would render this game
irrelevant - if it had any relevance to begin with.

~~~
jokermatt999
A fraction of the money is still more than zero. Android may not pay out well,
but iOS is a gamble as to whether you'll even get to sell your app.

